# Basic commands - can you train in 2 languages?



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone trained their shepherd in both English and German? What about if one person uses English and another uses German?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes, even one trained in english picked up the german commands without being taught (from the dog that learned in German) and vice versa.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a friend who trained his Schutzhund GSD in both German and English. He did this because his wife was worried she would tell the dog to "go lie down" to get some personal space while doing laundry only to forget and find the dog in the same down an hour later.

So for his dog, "lie down" meant "Look, go lie down. If you want to get up to circle twice to get more comfortable, that's fine. If you need to get up and get a drink, that's fine." Whereas "platz" meant we are competing and/or "I am serious". His dog wouldn't get up from a platz until released (within reason--she was only a beginning Schutzhund dog).

It was like that will many commands. English meant do it but in a lazy sort of way. German meant do it NOW, do it properly. Commands that needed no "serious" counterpart were just taught in English.


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

Colorado - Awesome explanation, I like that. Thanks for the quick reply guys.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Although Sydney isnt a GSD, she knows "Down" & "Platz" both mean the same thing and obeys both commands.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I taught Bella English first, along with doing the hand signals...after she understood them and obeyed them, I taught her the German words with the same hand signals as English so she knew what I wanted...now she can do her commands with English, German, and hand signals all seperately.


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't thought about hand signals, that would be neat to do as well. I'll have to do some searching for what the hand signals are.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I use English for around the house and for formal training I use German. My dogs both understand that when I use english, it's to be more relaxed. When I use German they understand that it's time to be serious. 
Though because Cody's retired he doesn't really hear the German unless I'm doing training with Isa.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm has German and hand signals only here. No English. Silliest command? "Kuss-Kuss!" (give me a kiss) As if I have to ask.


----------



## cooperskin (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfGrimm has German and hand signals only here. No English. Silliest command? "Kuss-Kuss!" (give me a kiss) As if I have to ask.


Ha ha, that's the truth - if my face is within tounge range (which seems to be getting longer by the day!) I get a kiss. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yup. It's positively prehensile!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can pretty much tell mine English, German or Spanish commands and they will do what I want. I think it is body language.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not too sure what the hand signals are supposed to be, but mine with Bella are as follows...

Sit- Point down
Lay down- Flat hand motioning downward
Speak- Bring my thumb and fingers together like my hand is a mouth
Stop/Stay- Hold my hand up flat at her like how people motion cars to stop
Paw-I hold out my left or right hand upside down depending on which fuzzy little paw of hers I want
Leave it-I clap twice
Come- Motion towards myself

These probably aren't 'correct' but it is what's comfortable for Bella and I, and she caught on very quickly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My girl Neke knew the basics - Sit, Down, Come and Heel in English, German and French. I did it just for fun.

Mauser started in German and now the rest of the pack has picked it up as well.


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Ricca learned German first and it's our "serious" language, her first five months of life was with a German family. Logan learned English first and I'm debating on German... he takes the english pretty seriously.

Ricca though, if she won't "Come" right away when I call at the dog park, I have to let out a loud and mean "Come en sie here!!" (I don't know the german spelling well...) She gets no "bitte" attached to the end of that command. LOL

But yes, both dogs are relatively bilingual (including hand signs) without confusion.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

All our dogs are trained in German (working) and Hungarian/English for normal everyday.

Sometimes, during training, will revert back to Hungarian. Did that this AM when tracking.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli knows Come and Hier are the same thing, I use mostly German commands for everything else is in German except "give me five" and "crate" meaning go in your crate and "go potty"


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Rex knows both too... Since I am German he gets raised bilingual. German and English. I also think it's the body language though. He would probably respond to Spanish, French, Arabic, etc.


----------

